# Drivers for Window Vista for Dell Studio 1555 missing



## kenixlee (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, anyone can please give me the link to download the drivers for the missing one below? The below are the Hardware IDs. I have 3 base system device missing, one erthernet, one network and one SM bus controller missing. Thanks.

erthernet
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1698&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_10
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1698&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1698&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1698&CC_0200

network controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_13218086&REV_00
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_13218086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&CC_0280

SM bus controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&CC_0C0500
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&CC_0C05

1st base system device
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_0880

2nd base
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_0880

3rd base
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_0880


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The first place to look for drivers for your Dell is at the Dell support website located here: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen The Base Devices are the Ricoh card reader drivers.

You can also look up the devices at http://www.pcidatabase.com and from there, visit the device manufacturer's website for the drivers

FWIW, here's what I found (Caveat - make SURE that the drivers that you download are compatible with your Operating System):
*ethernet*
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1698
Chip Number: BCM5784M
Chip Description: NetLink
Notes: Use one Nec LaVieG, see http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netlink_k57.php

*network controller*
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232
Chip Number: Intel® WiFi Link 5100
Chip Description: Carte Intel® WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Notes: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/confirm.aspx

*SM bus controller*
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930
Chip Number: 8086
Chip Description: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/download_driver_64932.htm
Notes: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FB

*1st base system device*
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592
Chip Number: 13171043
Chip Description: Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
Notes: http://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R141246.EXE

*2nd base*
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843
Chip Number: R5C853
Chip Description: Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
Notes: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp36001-36500/sp36254.exe

*3rd base*
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852
Chip Number: 01cf1028
Chip Description: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Host Controller;0852h xd picture card controller
Notes: ne bilim


----------



## kenixlee (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you so much


----------



## Tezza (Jan 20, 2007)

How did you find out which drivers were missing?


----------



## kenixlee (Oct 27, 2009)

u can check your driver manager... there will show yellow question marks on the drivers that are missing....


----------

